# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme per studime jashte.

## Abyss

Pershendetje miq. 
A ka ndonje qe mund te me ndihmoje me informacion se ku dhe si mund te aplikoj per studime te nivelit master ne te drejte tregtare ne France?

Ju faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------

